# Bel Air Raceway



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I'M finally starting.I have been running on my track since 2003 without any scenery.It's time to start.It's a Brad Boman built track.It's 8 X 20 106' long 4 lane.I'm sure it will take me forever.This is a race track so there won't be any houses or churches.I'm looling for ideas and building tips from all of you.Randy Hilltop ,Cordoba and others are welcome to move in to help me out.You will be fed.I promise not to cook.I want to change elevations and the drivers stations also.I'll take pictures as I go along,if you care.So here are some pics.to start.

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii245/Tomhocars/Bel Air Raceway project/


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool dream Tom, I have em from time to time...  So this is a pretend track??? Pretend I'm knocking on your door, knock...knock...knock!!!
Wish I could be there bud, I'd be honored to help!!! RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

SWEEEEEET Track Tom. 

Thought I might be bad at 87 foot lanes. Kudos to you. Nice set up. I am ready to race, forget the scenery.


Nice Track

Rob


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Beautiful and interesting.


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's...just..so..beautiful
Seriously though, it's an inspiration for technical track design.:thumbsup: I cannot wait to see it landscaped.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Great track!! I like the way you put cutouts for marshaling. To build up the grates to track level we used sheets of Styrofoam insulation (the white, not the blue or pink). Stuff is light weight, easy to glue and easy to shape & paint.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Tom... It's much easier to get your structures placed first... not glued down... just placed where you'll want them. Then scape with that in mind. Way easier than cutting into already scaped areas. If you have pit buildings, grandstands, etc... get'em on the table. If they ain't built... get 'em built. You'll wanna put stuff like that on the table, move it around, make sure the sight lines are good from the driver stations, that kind of thing. There's a lot of real estate there. Maybe think about some rolling hills, multi tone grass colors, real natural and not fussy. That overpass might have to be higher. You may want to run trucks right?... looks low. It might look overwhelming now, but make a few decisions and trace out where some stuff will go... and you'll be surprised how fast things can progress.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Very good advice Dave!! I'm really rusty as far as doing scenery, or I'd be tossing ideas your way. It's been a couple years + since I did any, or had some to look at.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

All right, I'm coming down. I just have to wait to see if my load gets approved so I have enough money for the bridge toll.

Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Where do the trains go? :tongue:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Tom. When did yiu clean the table off?? Looks so different with just all the clutter gone. 

Guys this layout is massive. Pics dont really show it. Tom let me know when to come by and help, and im there.

Umm Bill, trains schmains!!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Inside JOKE Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

:jest: is that like an inside straight? :lol:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> Tom... It's much easier to get your structures placed first... not glued down... just placed where you'll want them. Then scape with that in mind. Way easier than cutting into already scaped areas. If you have pit buildings, grandstands, etc... get'em on the table. If they ain't built... get 'em built. You'll wanna put stuff like that on the table, move it around, make sure the sight lines are good from the driver stations, that kind of thing. There's a lot of real estate there. Maybe think about some rolling hills, multi tone grass colors, real natural and not fussy. That overpass might have to be higher. You may want to run trucks right?... looks low. It might look overwhelming now, but make a few decisions and trace out where some stuff will go... and you'll be surprised how fast things can progress.


Good advice Dave.I'll probably cut out templates amd put them down.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering about the *Being Fed & Not Cooking *part?

Nice layout. LOTS of room to park 55's


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

eastside johnny said:


> Just wondering about the *Being Fed & Not Cooking *part?
> 
> Nice layout. LOTS of room to park 55's


I'll order in John


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Tom,

This is Awesum Man!!

Just put up a big screen and call it a Drive-Inn....Ta Dah...DONE! 

Bob...oh yeah it's a race track theme...zilla


----------

